# Cub doesn't run



## smalltowntom (Jul 28, 2011)

My son-in-law has a cub cadet GT2550. While trying to mow the other night, it just slowed down and stopped. He is not very mechanically inclined and unfortunately, I am over 100 miles away from him so I've been trying to help over the phone. The engine doesn't crank or even click when switch is turned. I told him to check the lights just to see if he is in fact getting power, and they don't work either. He took battery and had it checked for a bad cell and is OK. He did find that the 25 amp fuse was blown, but that didn't change things when replaced. Does anyone out there have any experience with this problem?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any chance you can get the engine #,& mfgr,and post it? In the meantime,have him check to seeif the engine turns by hand,to make sure it didn't lock up.
If it doesn't turn,have him check the oil level/fuel in oil.
I'll be back on this site around 6-7 pm,your time,tonite.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If he happened to be 100 miles east of you, that would put him in my neck of the woods (I'm between Easton and Stroudsburg). Have him get a good strong light and check wiring connections from the battery to the key switch and from the battery - post to ground. Everything should be tight and clean connections. Also check the wires from the starter solenoid to the starter itself.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

If all electrical power has been lost, I doubt this is a locked up engine (which is a good thing).

I would check the power feeds as described above, and also if there are any smaller gauge wires piggy-backed off of the main battery terminal connections check those too.

I'm pretty sure this is electrical, and since it's a total tractor power failure, it should be pretty easy to track down.


----------



## smalltowntom (Jul 28, 2011)

smalltowntom said:


> My son-in-law has a cub cadet GT2550. While trying to mow the other night, it just slowed down and stopped. He is not very mechanically inclined and unfortunately, I am over 100 miles away from him so I've been trying to help over the phone. The engine doesn't crank or even click when switch is turned. I told him to check the lights just to see if he is in fact getting power, and they don't work either. He took battery and had it checked for a bad cell and is OK. He did find that the 25 amp fuse was blown, but that didn't change things when replaced. Does anyone out there have any experience with this problem?




Problem solved: Bad wire to back side of switch. Thanks for everyone's help! 

Tom


----------

